# Kommunikation zwischen Codesys (Raspberry Pi) und C# (.NET)



## dolo280 (14 April 2014)

Guten Abend,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen die Laufzeit von Codesys, für das Raspberry Pi, am laufen. Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage:
Gibt es eine simple und freie Kommunikationsbibliothek für .NET (C#) um einen einfachen Datenaustausch herzustellen (so wie z.B. Libnodave für Siemens Steuerungen) ? Ich hab ein wenig das Forum und Google durchstöbert, allerdings nichts brauchbares gefunden. Ich stoße immer wieder auf "ADS" dies ist nach meiner Ansicht aber für Beckhoff Steuerungen und nicht Codesys, oder liege ich hier falsch? Visualisierungshersteller werben stehts mit einem eigenständigen Treiber für die Anbindung an Beckhoff....

Wäre spitze wenn mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## dingo (14 April 2014)

Hallo Dominik,
vielleicht kannst Du mit Modbus TCP/IP eine Verbindung aufbauen.

Alternativ, ohne C#, kann mit einem beliebigen Browser (evtl. auch Smartphone) auf die Adresse 
<Netzwerk-Adresse>:8080/webvisu.htm
die Visualisierung der CODESYS benutzt werden.

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## SRossmann (14 April 2014)

Hallo,

Modbus-TCP funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Viel einfacher ist es mit Netzwerkvariablen. Da werden über UDP Broadcastnachrichten versendet. 

Schau mal: easymodbustcp.sourceforge.net/CodesysNetVars_06_08_2013.zip . Das funktioniert dort nur CoDeSys -> .NET; Die Gegenrichtung funktioniert aber analog.


----------



## dolo280 (15 April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Easymodbustcp-Projekt ist genau so etwas, was ich gesucht habe!

Gruß Dominik


----------



## yogi (18 April 2014)

Das ist ja ein prima Hinweis, so etwas suche ich auch schon lange. Von Codesys gibt es ja den PLChandler, der aber sehr sehr teuer ist und deshalb ausscheidet. Hier suche ich schon seit einiger Zeit etwas ähnlich verwendbares.

Funktioniert Modbus-TCP auf allen Codesys-basierten Steuerungen und müssen bestimmte Einstellungen/Freigaben durchgeführt werden?

Danke für die Antworten
yogi


----------



## SRossmann (18 April 2014)

Bei dem Beispiel, welches ich gepostet habe, handelt es sich NICHT um Modbus TCP. Dort handelt es sich um einen Datenaustausch mit Netzwerkvariablen.

Vielleicht war das etwas missverständlich weil das dort auf dem Server liegt.

Für Modbus TCP gibt es Bausteine von 3s und auch von beispielsweise von OSCAT.
Für Netzwerkvariablen müssen keine Bausteine aufgerufen werden. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

